# pics of "babygirl"



## blazing-jay (May 23, 2004)

http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/com.hp.HPAlbumPict?com=us&awp=albumshow.html&album_id=3941311

Mods Done:
Pioneer speakers 6x9 deck, 
Pioneer's 3 ways in the front and back
He2 12" subs
Punch 1800watt 
Removed the black paint from emblem and re-painted Blue 
Blue Accessories

Future:
Dress shoes, paint calibers blue, re-do gauges (blue) and grille.

Always open for suggestions for further improvement. Just don't wanna draw too much attention to myself being a female and all lol


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

blazing-jay said:


> Just don't wanna draw too much attention to myself being a female and all lol


We would have never known had you not posted that. So much for not drawing attention... 

Anyhow, the pictures don't work for me.


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

yah pics dont work
try 
www.photobucket.com


----------



## blazing-jay (May 23, 2004)

sorry,
there's something wrong with my pics. I'll try to resend them


----------



## blazing-jay (May 23, 2004)

*pics*

www.photobucket.com 
album name: blazing-jay

sorry for the mis-haps


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

"This album is password protected."

Try Cardomain or something, yeah?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

The name says it all.. *NWS*

I can post some pics if you'd like, as long as you include some of yourself.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wow thats just wrong..


----------



## blazing-jay (May 23, 2004)

www.photobucket.com 
album name: blazing-jay

its working now


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet looking Altima!! I'm an Altima owner too.


----------



## blazing-jay (May 23, 2004)

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

everything looks sweet 

besides

the headrests. Sorry just don't like them


----------



## blazing-jay (May 23, 2004)

thx for your input


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

no prob I always like giving CONSTRUCTIVE criticism instead of saying and I quote 

"Those things are the ugliest mother fu#*ing things in the world"


----------

